# Area family learns to live with diabetes, raises funds



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2011)

Reina Murillo said the first time she grocery shopped after her 6-year-old son?s diagnosis of Type 1 diabetes, she cried.

?I cried because I knew our lives would change forever,? Murillo said.

The concern she had for her son, Zachary Gonzalez-Murillo, and for her family was simply overwhelming. However, in the months that followed his diagnosis, she put away her tears and replaced her anxiety with resolve, purpose, hope and a determination that many mothers will understand.

http://southtownstar.suntimes.com/l...earns-to-live-with-diabetes-raises-funds.html


----------

